# handling question



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I showed the Tito monster in a UKC show yesterday. I won't babble on about how he did (I'm saving that for after today's show, as I'm somewhat superstitious) but I need some help with handling.
After the Best in Show competition (which he did not win), I asked the judge what she thought his faults are and what improvements we could make. 
She said that from a conformation point of view, she did not find any faults in him (ok, remember, this was UKC) and went on to elaborate about how excellent he is, probably part of what she gets paid to do, LOL.
Anyway, she said she would have, BTW, put him 3rd in the best of show group, and the reason she didn't give him BIS or reserve is because he doesn't reach as much with his front as she'd like to see. She said he has outstanding rear drive, but not as much front reach as would be preferred in a golden.
I asked her if she thinks it's more him, or more me. She said she's pretty sure it's me because the dog is correct, real nice shoulder lay back, nice neck, blah blah blah. She says she's not sure I can move fast enough for him. She says it's as if he's holding back to let me keep up.
So, what to do? 
Is there a way I can teach him more reach without a lot more speed? I do admit I was moving slower than usual yesterday. But physically I'm not capable of moving a whole lot faster I think. Or, should I wait to hear that from more than one judge before worrying about it?
Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Yup been there, got the T-shirt, I am short, with short legs, I don't stride like some of the handlers my guys have had...so to answer your question, unless you can change your conformation, I wouldn't think there is alot you could do to increase his reach, if it is indeed you restricting him.:wave:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was afraid of that...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The biggest problem with a handler with short legs/short stride, is that if the dog is moving _next _to the handler, the dog will shorten his stride to match the handler's. I love to illustrate this in my handling class by taking someone's dog, and moving it on the down and back while taking short little steps. The dog takes short steps. I then lengthen my own stride, not necessarily moving any faster, and the dog does the same. Teaching the dog to move out _ahead _of you will also help (not closely next to you). The dog should be at least far enough ahead of you that your body is behind his shoulder. He won't be gauging his stride by yours, as he does in the heel position. This can be done by biking him. He learns the gait and speed that you want him to move when on that show lead and collare

Laurie Jordan-Fenner is a perfect example - she is short, and has short legs. But by allowing the dogs to move ahead of her, they can move to their best advantage. (And she's just a pumpin' to keep up! )


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, PG, I will try lengthening my stride. 
Tito saw his first bike today, someone rode past on the street when we stepped outside from the show. He was mesmerized!! (yeah, we live in a REAL rural area...)


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

I've been told before in the ring to slow down - ever since then, I've had this fear of opening my strides too far. How do we know the speed is right?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

molmotta said:


> I've been told before in the ring to slow down - ever since then, I've had this fear of opening my strides too far. How do we know the speed is right?


 
Length of stride does not necessarily equate to speed. A Golden should not race around the ring. The dog should cover ground effortlessly, with fewer but longer strides.


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

I've watched in Thailand this lady handler that literally floats... LOL she seems to be moving really fast somehow and her strides are really long!! Her movement is somewhat like "skipping" around the ring but in really long strides and the dogs that she handles always moves really well...


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> The biggest problem with a handler with short legs/short stride, is that if the dog is moving _next _to the handler, the dog will shorten his stride to match the handler's. I love to illustrate this in my handling class by taking someone's dog, and moving it on the down and back while taking short little steps. The dog takes short steps. I then lengthen my own stride, not necessarily moving any faster, and the dog does the same. Teaching the dog to move out _ahead _of you will also help (not closely next to you). The dog should be at least far enough ahead of you that your body is behind his shoulder. He won't be gauging his stride by yours, as he does in the heel position. This can be done by biking him. He learns the gait and speed that you want him to move when on that show lead and collare
> 
> Laurie Jordan-Fenner is a perfect example - she is short, and has short legs. But by allowing the dogs to move ahead of her, they can move to their best advantage. (And she's just a pumpin' to keep up! )


Thanks PG  This is very useful for me as well, because I am short and have short legs too..


----------

